# Trivia 7/23



## luckytrim (Jul 23, 2019)

trivia 7/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Around the year that Jesus was crucified, Roman historians  recorded over 300
crucifixions of ‘Messiahs’ in Israel.

1. What is the maximum number of players (both teams combined)  that can be
on the field (actively playing) in a baseball game at the same  time?
2. Who Said That ??
"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we.  They never stop
thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people,  and neither do
we."
3. What was the U.S. Army's standard issue infantry rifle  during WWII?
  a. - M1903 Springfield
  b. - M1 Garand
  c. - M1941 Johnson
  d. - SMLE Lee-Enfield
4. Who sold the Louisiana purchase to the United  States?
5. A patient entered the E.R. complaining of pain in the  occipital region ;
where does the Doctor start his examination ?
6. Who Am I ??
I'm an author, originally born in Peru. I wrote 12 books  dealing with Don
Juan and Mesoamerican Shamanism which sold millions of copies  in at least 17
or more languages. I presented "Nonordinary Reality" as a  place which people
could get to.
7. Can you name the novel, written by an English lady, that  ends with the
words "He was soon borne away by the waves and lost in  darkness and
distance"?
8. What energy drink can you buy at most stores that is made  in Austria, and 
claims to vitalize body and mind? It is also said to give the  drinker wings.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ancient Egyptians used cat urine as a  contraceptive.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 13
2. George W. Bush
3. - b
4. Napoleon
5. the Back of the Head
6. I am Carlos Castaneda
7. 'Frankenstein'
8. Red Bull

CRAP !!
But they DID use crocodile dung as a contraceptive  !
Probably the least hygienic ingredient used to prevent  pregnancy, ancient
Egyptians and Mesopotamians would mix crocodile dung with  other ingredients
to form a pessary — a block that was inserted in the vagina.  That isn't the
only record of animal feces being used as ancient  contraceptives.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 23, 2019)

Typo on #8 - correct answer was C...........


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 23, 2019)

Belay that last mix-up today, so you get a bonus round and a freebie on #8...


  7/23 Bonus round
  DID YOU KNOW...
  An X-ray on the spine is equivalent to 6 months of exposure to naturally
  occurring background radiation. A CT on the spine is equivalent to 2 years'
  worth.


  1. To what country must I travel to scale Mount Ararat, in search of Noah's
  Ark ?
  2. What was Phyllis Diller's pet name for her husband ?
  3. Who was/is referred to as "America's oldest teenager" ?
  4. One of the most well known female vocalists in Canada and the US in the
  1990's and the power and motivation behind Lilith Fair. Who is she?
  5. The "One Thousand and One Nights" (often called "The Arabian Nights") are 
  tales told by the Persian Queen Scheherazade. For what purpose did she 
  create these stories?
  6. Which liquor, used in making a Harvey Wallbanger, is named after an 
  Italian Army Colonel?
    a. - Grand Marnier
    b. - Galliano
    c. - Drambuie
    d. - Glen Fiddich
  7. In Merry Olde England this profession was called "Dustman" ; what do we 
  call it ?
  8. The musical "Kinky Boots" won six Tony Awards for the 2013 season; among 
  those was Best Original Score. With that win a certain pop/rock icon became 
  the first woman to win it as a solo composer. Who was she?
    a. - Carol King
    b. - Cher
    c. - Cyndi Lauper
    d. - Natalie Imbruglia

  TRUTH OR CRAP ??
  Isaac Newton, Annie Lennox, Justin Trudeau, Clara Barton, Humphrey Bogart,
  Cab Calloway, Jimmy Buffett and Eric Gordon were all born on New Year's Day.
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  1. Turkey
  2. "Fang"
  3. Dick Clark
  4. Sarah McLachlan
  5. To Save Her Life
  6. - b
  7. a Garbage Collector
  8. - c

  CRAP !
  They were all born on Christmas Day.


----------

